# Painted Fire Red shrimps become better with age



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the pictures. The first one is not too bad.





And the baby is cool as for a shrimplet:


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like a grade cherry not fire red


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> looks like a grade cherry not fire red


Well, I wish them to be better

These are babies of Frank's PFR, they should be right ones.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

comapre to this


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's really nice. Do you have better pictures, closed view?

As I see with my shrimps, they become better and better with age. It was an idea of this post 
Do you know how old that your female?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Camboy that's a VERY nice PFR...congrats! 

I have TWFR which are not as dense as yours, PFR being the most deepest red color. Mine are more like IGOR's first picture. 

I agree though that the second picture is a very nice Cherry...not a PFR. 

Maybe you got one mixed up in your tank by mistake, I would take this one out if you want to keep the deep red color as this one will dilute it over time if left to breed in your tank.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

You can still get lower grade cherries even if they have PFR parents.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> You can still get lower grade cherries even if they have PFR parents.


just 20% percent.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Camboy that's a VERY nice PFR...congrats!
> 
> I have TWFR which are not as dense as yours, PFR being the most deepest red color. Mine are more like IGOR's first picture.
> 
> ...


They were no mixed by me for sure.

The main difference between these shrimps and cherry is color of their babies. Small cherries are transparent, these are red. Their males are also not transparent ... But females not so cool. I will wait


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> just 20% percent.


Do they (that 20%) distinctively transparent/pale, or just not so nice?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor, heres the better view.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


>


The colour on these guys makes me regret not offering to buy them ..


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> The colour on these guys makes me regret not offering to buy them ..


buy 10 for 100$? Note these are not juveniles, they are all adults and its a good investment bro. coz some has eggs already. Since your near at my place I will give you the deepest and the reddest adults including that you see in the pictures 
you can see them first before you decide to buy it or not. just hurry coz first come first serve.
btw the price that im asking is cheaper than the price that I bought them before plus shipping.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There shrimps are incredibly great! Thank you!
Can you tell how old they are?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> There shrimps are incredibly great! Thank you!
> Can you tell how old they are?


4 months I guess.


----------

